# Rough opening for door is 1/4" too small-what to do?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think you would have any issue with that solution.
Ron


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe I'm not reading you right, but... if you're already going to take all the nais out of one of the "studs", I think you'll find that "stud" is actually a door jack, and can fairly easily be pulled right out of there if you cut it in half in the center.

Then just replace it with the thickness "stud" you desire. You may mess up the drywall down that edge a little, but you're going to be putting on new trim anyway to join up with the new pre-hung.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you remove 1/4 or 3/8" on both sides, it would leave room for shimming!


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Wildie said:


> If you remove 1/4 or 3/8" on both sides, it would leave room for shimming!


 
Both sides?  I dont think so. :laughing:


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

chris75 said:


> Both sides?  I dont think so. :laughing:


 Its better to take some off both sides, rather a lot off one side! 
And allowance for shims is a given also!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

chris75 said:


> Both sides?  I dont think so. :laughing:


Yeah, let's make this as difficult as possible :no:

2x is 1.5"
Take it out & put 3/4 stock in, plenty of room on both sides


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

All right, Dave! You and I both have to knock off this common sense thinking. :jester::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

take the 2x4 cripples off on both sides of door opening , replace with 1x4's, works well gives some room to shim jamb, done it many times. hope that helps some. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

take a floor jack, turn it on it's side and just push the walls apart and shove the doors in and then glue them with great stuff foam and toss a few nails at it. -=chuckle=- don't forget to use Behr paint when you're done......

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Wait, lets make this as hard as possible
Tear the whole wall apart & reframe it
I dunno why people want to rip both sides apart
I like the floor jack idea

Hey, even better & easier 
Countersink the nails down about 3/8"
Then take a chain saw & shave the 2x :thumbup:


----------



## Rosezeee (Feb 7, 2009)

Mouse and Dave - - you guys had me howling - - - way too funny.

Badfish -- just replace the 2X with 1X and hang your door.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the rough opening smaller than recommended or so small that the prehung door assembly won't fit?

I vote for shaving away just one side if the clearance is less than a half of an inch too small. Since I am not accurate with a plane I would use the idea of making numerous saw cuts and chiseling away the pieces.

While there is nothing wrong with a tight fit of the door jambs or prehung assembly, it is rare that a tight fit is exactly right in terms of plumbness and squareness.

For best results, shims should be used in pairs, one stuck in from each side.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

before you go pulling out 2X4s' is that a load bearing wall and is there a sizable header above there? If so, cut down the door, if not, then you can safely remove 1 2X4 and replace it with a 1X4.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

would it be feasable to remove the door from the casing and just mount to the 2x's and trim it off?

DM


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

The given rough opening size allows plenty of room to shim as well as making up for out of level studs. Measure your doors actual size, then measure your opening. Now put a level on the studs on both sides of the opening. If they are level then the odds are good that the new unit will fit. It's worth a try before you start cutting. If I'm wrong, then go to plan B. I agree with only cutting one side. You're only looking for 1/4". Good luck.


----------

